# Middelfahrt Strip



## Hornhecht-Peter (19. Februar 2012)

Moin moin zusammen,

ich bin überwiegend Meeresangler in der Ostsee, aber auch in Norge unterwegs. Im September wollen wir auf die Insel Fünen (
DK) und dort bei Middelfahrt den Fischen nachstellen.

kann mir jemand  jemand  ein paar Tipps geben zu Fünen?


----------



## Honeyball (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Middelfahrt Strip*

Hallo und willkommen im Board!

Ich hab Deine Anfrage mal in den Dänemarkbereich verschoben, wo Dir sicher mehr geholfen werden kann.

Wie möchtest Du denn angeln? Boot oder Ufer?
Zielfisch?


----------



## Hornhecht-Peter (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Middelfahrt Strip*

Danke für die Hilfe.

Wir wollen vom Ufer aus auf Plattfische und Meerforellen gehen. Falls wir ein Boot bekommen können wollen wir auch in den kleinen Belt.

Dort soll es neben Dorschen, Heringen auch vereinzelt Makrelen geben. Jedenfalls Anfang September.

Middelfart soll auch am Hafen gut sein, habe ich gehört.


----------



## Honeyball (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Middelfahrt Strip*

Oh, ja.
In Middelfahrt von der Hafenkante aus kann man schon den einen oder anderen Dorsch erwischen.
Wenn Du auf Platte aus bist, würde ich es vom Ufer aus bei Strib links und rechts vom Leuchtturm versuchen.
Makrelen, wenn sie noch da sind, findest Du häufig im Hafen von Fredericia. Ist aber oft etwas überlaufen.
Um ein Boot zu mieten, frag mal in Gals Klint am Campingplatz nach. Die haben meistens auch frische Seeringelwürmer.
Rund um die Brückenpfeiler geht eigentlich immer was vom Boot aus.


----------



## Hornhecht-Peter (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Middelfahrt Strip*

Seeringelwürmer ? Wo kann man denn leckere frische Wattwürmer bekommen. In Middelfart gibts doch bestimmt nen Angelladen? 

Bei  unserem letzten Fünen-Angelurlaub vor ca. 10 Jahren in Kerteminde war die  Köderbeschaffung ein Problem.


----------



## wasser-ralf (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Middelfahrt Strip*

In Middelfahrt gegenüber dem neuen Yachthafen/Touristeninfo gibt es einen guten Angelladen. Dieser hat auch Sonntags offen, für Dänemark ungewöhnlich.
Aber die Wattwürmer kann man auch bequem auf den Sandbänken an der Nordküste selbst plümpern, z.B. in der Boringvig.


----------



## Honeyball (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Middelfahrt Strip*

Wattwürmer haben die bei Gals Klint Camping meist auch, aber die Seeringler waren oft fängiger.


----------



## Airferdo (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Middelfahrt Strip*

Moinsen liebe Gemeinde,
ich plane am 19.03 mit meinem Gespann nach Middelfart zu fahren.
Da ich noch nie dort war, würde mich mich freuen wenn mir jemand Tips geben kann. Dort in der Gegend ist es für Ostseeverhältnisse doch schon sehr tief, hat das irgentwelche "Vorteile" wird dort viel gefischt (Berufsfischer) gibt es Hotspots die man kennen sollte ?
Welche Slipanlage würdet ihr empfehlen (4,20 Boot), muss kein Hafen sein.Entweder wollte ich im Bulli schlafen oder mir ein Zimmer nehmen auch hier würde ich mich über eine Empfehlung freuen die Zentral liegt.
Wie sieht es überhaupt im März dort mit fischen aus oder sollte man doch lieber woanders in der Gegend zum angeln hin.


----------



## nidifuge (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Middelfahrt Strip*

schau doch einfach mal bei Amazon nach:" Angelführer Fünen"  von Rapsbande; steht fast alles drin. 
Slipstelle z.B.:  snoghoj (unter der Autobahnbrücke)  der Campingplatz Galsklint hat zwar auch eine schöne Slippe aber da ist im März noch dicht.

gruss Armin


----------



## Airferdo (12. März 2012)

*AW: Middelfahrt Strip*

Danke Armin, hab ich mir geholt, ist gut beschrieben das Heft ! Nächste Woche geht es los, ich hoffe das ich die eine oder andere Forelle überlisten kann, mit Dorsche mache ich mir wenig Hoffnung. Noch kann ich umdisponieren also her mit euren Fangberichten ;-)


----------



## thebigangler (12. März 2012)

*AW: Middelfahrt Strip*

Hallo Airferdo  ich hoffe das du ein guten angel bericht schreibst ich bin über ostern in strip und überlege noch ob ich mein Boot mitnehme oder zuhause lasse.

Gruß Thebigangler


----------



## Airferdo (12. März 2012)

*AW: Middelfahrt Strip*

Mache ich auf jeden Fall, ich hoffe er wird lang werden (also der Bericht) ;-) . Natürlich nimmst du dein Boot mit alles andere wäre doch fahrlässig !


----------



## thebigangler (12. März 2012)

*AW: Middelfahrt Strip*

Ja das stimmt:m

Gruß Thebigangler


----------



## wolfgangfro (15. März 2012)

*AW: Middelfahrt Strip*

Hallo Hornhecht-Pter! Beim Campingplatz Middelfahrt. Links runter, wenn du an den letzten Stellplätzen vorbei bist, war immer eine gute Stelle für Steelheads. Ebenso  Strib direkt unterm Leuchtturm. War Anfang Mai.


----------



## Airferdo (25. März 2012)

*AW: Middelfahrt Strip*

Zurück aus Middelfahrt, viele viele Dorsche aber leider alle viiiiiel zu klein (was manche dort nicht zu stören scheint) Plattfisch auch klein aber erstaunlich gut genährt ! Mefo war leider nix, ich habe mit vielen Anglern gesprochen aber alle hatten keine Mefo und auch die gleiche Größe von Dorschen gefangen, leider sehr viele Stellnetze. Ich finde das Angelrevier sehr interessant aber im Sommer oder in den Ferien wohl auch völlig überlaufen und voll.Das Angeln unter der alten Eisenbahnbrücke ist zwar gut und erfolgsversprchend (viele Boote und genau so viele Stellnetze) kann ich aber nicht empfehlen da man dort ein Gehörschutz braucht wenn ein Güterzug über die Brücke fährt, neee das macht keinen Spas !


----------



## thebigangler (26. März 2012)

*AW: Middelfahrt Strip*

Hallo Airferdo

schön das du wieder gesund zuhause bist .wo hast du eigendlich geslippt?war das wasser zukalt für mefo ?

Gruß Thebigangler


----------



## Airferdo (26. März 2012)

*AW: Middelfahrt Strip*

Geslippt in Snoghoj ! Tja ich bin keine Mefo aber jedenfalls haben sie nicht gebissen oder es war keine das Wasser war so um die 5 Grad kalt ! Ich bin natürlich auch nicht der Mefo Spezi !


----------



## thebigangler (26. März 2012)

*AW: Middelfahrt Strip*

naja werde mal sehen wie es bei mir wird fahre am 3 April los
ich werde den doch das Boot mit nehmen


----------



## Airferdo (27. März 2012)

*AW: Middelfahrt Strip*

Jau schön dann schreib mal wie es war ! Ich dann wieder ende April !


----------



## Zwieballo (30. März 2012)

*AW: Middelfahrt Strip*

Hi,

kommen auch gerade (vor 2 Stunden) aus Middelfart / Strib wieder. Waren mit 5 Personen da. Wir wollten eigentlich 1 Woche bleiben, mußten das Angeln aber nach 3 1/2 Tagen wegen zu heftigen Windes abbrechen und sind vorzeitig abgereist. Ich kann die Aussage von Airferdo nur unterstreichen - im Bereich der Strommasten bis zur Eisenbahnbrücke jede Menge Dorsch - davon allerdings in den 3 1/2 Tagen gerade mal 5 Stück (!!) brauchbar. Häufig jeder Wurf ein Fisch - aber alle nur 10-25 cm groß. 
Das habe ich nun schon zum 2. Mal erlebt. Das letzte Mal waren wir im Oktober 2010 dort - ebenfalls massenweise kleiner Dorsch aber kaum ein Brauchbarer.
Die Temperaturen waren eigentlich mit knapp 6° C i.O. - woran es liegt das kaum größere Dorsche da sind, konnten uns die Dänen auch nicht erklären - geht wohl schon länger so...
(Aussage: "Dorsch viel klein...Hering viel wenig").
Bin früher gerne nach Middelfart gefahren, war immer schönes Angeln. Ich muß auch keine Massen fangen. Aber zumindest ne Mahlzeit pro Tag war immer drinne und ein wenig zum mitnehmen.
Das mit den vielen Stellnetzen kann ich übrigens auch bestätigen, kann vielleicht auch ein Grund sein.
Na mal schauen was so die nächsten Monate in Middelfart geht...

Grüße

Jörg


----------



## Fischermaen (30. März 2012)

*AW: Middelfahrt Strip*

Hi,
Fahre schon 15 Jahre nach Middelfart
es ist ein proplem mit den kleinen Dorschen!
Konnte aber meistens 3-5 Massige Dorsche jeden Tag Fangen.
gut ist es unter der Eisenbahnbrücke und den "Strommasten"
manchmal habe ich den ganzen Tag nichts (nur kleine) gefangen,
dann in ein paar Minuten 2 oder 3 Massige Dorsche gefangen


----------



## thebigangler (31. März 2012)

*AW: Middelfahrt Strip*

Hallo 

schön ihr macht mir ja hoffnung für osten egal bis jetzt habe ich immer gute fänge in Dänemark gehabt:m

Gruß Thebigangler


----------



## chaco (4. April 2012)

*AW: Middelfahrt Strip*

ende april geht was sicher!!


----------



## Airferdo (5. April 2012)

*AW: Middelfahrt Strip*

Na hoffentlich ;-)


----------



## seiman (23. April 2012)

*AW: Middelfahrt Strip*

Moin Zusammen, |wavey:

werden in der nächsten Woche in Helnaes aufschlagen, um von dort aus zunächst dem Küstensilber nachzustellen. |bla: 
Es ist aber auch ein Angeltrip in den kleinen Belt geplant, um den Dorschen das fürchten zu lernen, naja, jedenfalls ist das der Plan :vik:. Wir waren vor 2 Jahren schon mal von Middelfart aus unterwegs und die Fänge fielen was die Größe anbelangt eher bescheiden aus, allerdings war das im Jahr darauf in Spodsbjerg nicht anders  Deswegen wollte ich mal fragen, ob ihr uns gewisse Stellen/ Tiefen für diese Jahreszeit empfehlen könnt, um auch mal vernünftige Dorsche ans Band zu bekommen oder ob Ihr aus den letzten Wochen was über Fänge gehört habt? Ist das mit den Köhler-Fängen eigentlich ernst gemeint oder kommt das alle Jubeljahre vor? Und eine letzte Frage: welche Tiefe empfehlt ihr fürs Naturköderangeln auf Plattfisch vor Fanö?

Soa, das waren dann doch mehr Fragen als geplant, ich hoffe, dass ich hier im richtigen Forum gelandet bin |wavey:

Vielen Dank schon mal für Eure Antworten!
T.L.
seiman


----------



## wasser-ralf (24. April 2012)

*AW: Middelfahrt Strip*

Das mit den Köhlerfängen im Kleinen Belt ist ernst gemeint.
Im LilleBelt herschen auf Grund seiner gezeitenbedingten Strömungen ähnliche Verhältnisse wie in einem südnorwegischen Fjord. Dem entsprechend kommen auch die entsprechenden Fischarten in dieser Region vor. Auch Makrelen sind im Sommer zugast. Hering treibt sich das ganze Jahr über in der Gegend rum. Mit ganz viel Glück und dem richtigen Riecher erwischt man sogar einen Leng. 
Aber die Größen der gefangenen Dorsche lassen dort überwiegend zuwünschen übrig, also meist recht klein.
Die Beißzeiten kann man nach dem Tiedenplan (zu erhalten im Turibüro in Middelfahrt) bestimmen.


----------



## Maifliege (24. April 2012)

*AW: Middelfahrt Strip*

Hallo Seiman,

es gibt sie regelmäßig. Gerne in der Nähe der Fischzuchten..

TL
Matthias


----------



## seiman (25. April 2012)

*AW: Middelfahrt Strip*

Hey Matthias & Ralf,

schon mal vielen Dank für Eure Antworten und dem Tip mit dem Tidenplan. Hätte gar nicht gedacht, dass der Tidenhub in dieser Ecke so groß ist. Falls auch andere hieran interessiert sind, hier auch eine Seite aus dem www.:
http://www.myforecast.com/bin/tide.m?city=60109&metric=true&tideLocationID=T0711

Hat sonst noch jemand in letzter Zeit Erfahrungen sammeln können oder kann grundsätzlich aus seinen Frühjahrserfahrungen berichten, vielleicht auch gerade was die Tiefen anbelangt? Irgendwie muss es doch möglich sein, die Nemos zu umfischen, aber das stelle ich mir wahrscheinlich viel zu einfach vor :vik: Werde auf jeden Fall berichten. 

Schönen Tach noch!
seiman


----------



## seiman (26. April 2012)

*AW: Middelfahrt Strip*

Scheinbar treiben sich die meisten Leute um und bei Spodsbjerg rum?  oder gibts momentan wirklich keine Erfahrungen zum Middelfart-Revier? |kopfkrat

TL 
seiman


----------



## Sylvia (26. April 2012)

*AW: Middelfahrt Strip*

Hallo seiman

Ich war vor zwei Wochen Middelfart+Fredericia 

Meerforellen waren sehr klein 30er waren unterwegs (durfen wieder schwimmen) leider hat es in der nacht gefroren ,sodas die mefo s etwas beiss faul waren.Macht aber ja nichts der Spassfaktor stand da im vordergrund .
Bin erst an der hand operiert worden sodas die Fusselrute zuhause bleiben musste und ich spinner war ,leider klappte das nicht so gut aber egal hauptsache Fischen.
So in Fredericcia habe ich im Hafen Auf Dorsch und Platte geangelt .
Ich nullnummer ,Dänischer Kollege neben mir hat früh morgens Dorsch gefangen cirka 50-60 cm.
Nachmittags auf Seeringler Platte 35 cm Hurra mittag gesichert.:l
Übrigens der Angelladen dort ist Klasse 

Petri heil


Sille


----------



## seiman (26. April 2012)

*AW: Middelfahrt Strip*

Hey Sille, 

schon mal vielen Dank für deine Antwort und die Tipps! und jaaa, ich hoffe doch auch stark, dass wir die ein um die andere Mahlzeit erwischen und den Grill damit bestücken können |rolleyes
wettertechnisch siehts für uns bisher ganz gut aus, mit Frost ist auf jeden Fall nicht mehr zu rechnen |bla: Wollen auch hauptsächlich den Silberschönheiten nachstellen, für zwei Tage haben wir uns aber auch nen Boot gemietet und dann gehts aufn Belt.
Wie hat der Kollege am Hafen denn seine Dorsche gefangen? Grundmontagen mit Naturködern oder auf Gummi? (wenn ja, welche Farbe?)

TL,
Seiman


----------



## Sylvia (26. April 2012)

*AW: Middelfahrt Strip*

Hallo seiman
Der hat  sie ganz banal auf Grundmontage (Dänisches vorfach)gefangen.(Dorsch+Plattfisch) 40-80 g 
Meine Platte biss auf selbstgebautes vorfach seitenarmmontage mit grüner Perle
Mefo auf Spiro+schwarze Fliege 
Petri Heil

Sille


----------



## schee (27. April 2012)

*AW: Middelfahrt Strip*



seiman schrieb:


> Scheinbar treiben sich die meisten Leute um und bei Spodsbjerg rum?  oder gibts momentan wirklich keine Erfahrungen zum Middelfart-Revier? |kopfkrat
> 
> TL
> seiman



Ich kann DIr Dienstag was sagen, da ich heute Abend nach Middelfart fahre. Ich hoffe das sich der Hornhecht die Ehre gibt. Näheres in 5 Tagen. |supergri


----------

